#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Esam

Thermodynamics  				        				        .    				             				.          .
*    				 :
* 				    				           				    .
  A 				  B  C  A B 				  
     .

  *  :*
   				Internal Energy:  				           (  				)        .   				    				Einte

   				Heat: 				         				        .
Q.

 *     				:*
  				    				             				 . 
				             				()  ()     ( ).

  **   
  Heat Capacity  				:             				1  .
C.  				   : Q 				= C.ΔT        				.......(1)
				C = Q / ΔT     .......(2) 				  :
Q  				=  (J).
 ΔT  				=     (K). 
C  				=   (J/K).

  Specific Heat:  				    ( ) .    				     (c)
				   :  				c = C /m       				....... (3) 				 :
 				c  				=   				(J/K.g)
m  				=   (g)
				    .  :  				Q = m c  				ΔT  				  				Latent 				Heat  				:             				  .
L:


				    :
  Latent Heat of Fusion  				:             				  .   				Lf
   				Latent Heat of Vaporization:            				 .   				Lv
 				   				      :  Q =  				m.L    				Condenses    				Latent Heat of Condensation .  				Lc . 
    				       : Lc  				= Lv    				Freeze    				Latent Heat of  				Solidification .  				   Ls
  				       .  				: Ls  				= Lf *    				   :*
  				             				    .    				 .
				             				    .    				 .
				       :
				1.   .
				2.   .   :
				             				       . Q 				cold = -Q hot    				  - /See More:

----------

